# Customer Service



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

After calling 3 Times, over 2 weeks, and being told I would receive a call tomorrow, I'm Still Without a CV Boot for my Axle. Besides Breaking an Axle within 22 Hr of EASY Riding, I feel Super ATV is Going Down Hill. I Would NEVER Buy From you or recommend anyone to. Customer Service is the Backbone to a Company, and you Have DROPPED the Ball. 


You can Thank Travis


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice to know thanks! I know it's awfull to say but the best customer service I ever get is from eBay.... Because of there rankin system they need 100% satisfaction I know some things you can't get like good axels though


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Sir I apologize for your frustrations. Travis is a new employee of only 2 weeks, I know that does not make it right, but If you could shoot me over a PM of whats going on I will gladly help you out and get you taken care of.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Tyler is the man. Might be time to replace Travis... lol


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Rear outter boot on the brown truck headed your way.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ Nice. Awesome job Tyler. This is why I try to use SuperATV for as much stuff as I can for myself and also recommend you guys to all of my buddies. Keep it up guys.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap always had top notch service from Tyler and super atv except for some goof that answers the phone sometime. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree, MOST of the time customer service is the best at super ATV. But once in a while you will get some guy that doesn't know what he's talking about/is rude..


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

SuperATV said:


> Sir I apologize for your frustrations. Travis is a new employee of only 2 weeks, I know that does not make it right, but If you could shoot me over a PM of whats going on I will gladly help you out and get you taken care of.


 
THANKS, I Understand the Problem Now, We All Have to Learn Sometime, Don't Be To Hard On him


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

SuperATV said:


> Sir I apologize for your frustrations. Travis is a new employee of only 2 weeks, I know that does not make it right, but If you could shoot me over a PM of whats going on I will gladly help you out and get you taken care of.


Called Mon this Week With a Broken CV joint on my NEW Axle. Talked With Travis Again, He Put me on Hold For 5 Min Came Back and told me Just Send the CV Joint. I get a Call Today From Mike and Claims You Don't just Replace the CV. So Now After A Week Wasted By Travis I'm Not RIDING.

I called Back this Afternoon and Talked With KC, He Said He Would get it Taking Care Of.


----------

